# H202?



## Smokey Mcpotster (Jan 7, 2010)

What do you use/do to sanitize the ph meter when checking multiple plant buckets?
 Would dunking in straight 3% h202 between buckets work? 
Thanks


----------



## pcduck (Jan 7, 2010)

My pH meter directions states to rinse with distilled water and blot the tip with a tissue


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks pc I saw that on mine, but was wondering if thats enough to help stop pythium  from being transfered by the pen from one plant to another?


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Jan 7, 2010)

So does anyone bother to sterlize their ph/ppm meters between buckets when they have had pythium/slimy roots?  
I don't think that distilled water will be enough 
No suggestions?


----------



## blancolighter (Jan 7, 2010)

I dont see how it would hurt doing a little rinse in h202 and then rinsing that with distilled water and storing it if you're concerned about contamination.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 7, 2010)

Would alcohol hurt the Meter probe?


----------



## DonJones (Jan 8, 2010)

Why not contact the manufacturer of the meter/probe and ask someone who really knows what will and will not damage the probe?

If I have those kinds of problems in a bucket, the PH would probably be my last worry anyway and I sure as heck wouldn't want ANYTHING from the contaminated bucket going into my other buckets!  Unless you really have some serious PH issues, waiting a day or so until you got rid of the slime shouldn't be a problem -- and surely not as big of a problem as spreading the slime  to the other buckets because your sanitizing method didn't work or ruining your meter.

Just my opinion and it is probably worth just what it cost you.

Good smoking.


----------



## blancolighter (Jan 8, 2010)

Well, Hydrochloric Acid is the active ingredient of actual PH meter cleaning solutions to clean for inorganic contamination. Mild liquid detergents and methylated spirits (acetone sometimes even) are used in PH cleaning solutions for organic contamination. All around PH cleaners use chemicals I can't even pronounce, and I'm fairly certain you'll be safe with a rinse in h2o2 followed by a quick rinse in distilled water for in-between bucket use, no prob. But of course as Don said, a little research never hurt anyone.


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks blanco. I didn't get any sleep the night before. Ph was bad enough to mess up my 3 plants. I'll have to see if they recover. 6 weeks into flower on first grow, I wasn't a happy camper, but my own fault, I bought a cheap meter, although quite a few people use it. 

I Didn't want to ruin a new meter. It was a 30 mile 3 1/2 hour "white knuckle" drive In a storm to get the dam thing. I've been sick the last few days and had  1 hour sleep to boot. lol. My only thought was sleeping when I got home yesterday. I even had a hard time getting up by the time my light came on last night. 
I was wrong in assuming that people had dealt with this issue very much. I'll call them today and see what they say is a safe method to sterilze. I'll post what they tell me.


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Jan 8, 2010)

I talked with Milwaukee. 
Mr.MVP is right.   A quick swish in 70-90% rubbing alcohol, and a rinse in plain water is the best way to go. 

He also said that storing the pen in the cap with solution is not recommended. He said to just put 3/4 to 1" of solution in a glass jar and change it once a week or so.
The best one to use for storage is the ma9015 storage solution obv. 
otherwise the preferred order for other solutions to store in is
4.01 cal
7.01 cal
bottled spring water (not r/o, distilled)
tap water.
he said if the cap is used, be sure to put a good amount of solution in the cap to make sure the tip is covered well.


----------

